# Why is the dvd installation image in the .gz format?



## Oleg_NYC (Oct 26, 2009)

Why is the dvd installation image in the .gz format? The CD images are in the iso format, but the dvd image is different. Do I have to use the gunzip and tar utility to unzip the dvd image when I download it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2009)

Just gunzip should get you the .iso (it's not .tar.gz or .tgz).


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I just did it... Thanks for the answer.


----------

